# Sig of the Moment 5 - Sign Ups-



## K R Y

I want at LEAST 6 people to enter, I will not move ahead unless that number is met. Therefore, sign ups will remain open until we have enough with a due date posted afterwards.

Entries will be PM'd to me due to this, I don't want someones entry being posted say, a week earlier than someone elses. 

*RULES
Theme : Use of this render from the upcoming game Crysis 2 (right click and save as PNG) The direct link from Planetrenders shows the renderers name. I removed it to save you all about 5 seconds if you chose to right click and save. I had to upload it regardless as hotlinking from Planetrenders is not allowed and it could dissapear at anytime.













Direct Link - http://planetrenders.net/renders/albums/userpics/312890/Crysis2.png

Size : MAX 450X250 - 250X450 (verticle sigs allowed)

Due Date : 21/02/2011

Please PM the entries to me, rather than posting them in this thread. Thanks.


**Prizes

First place - 200,000 + SOTM 5 userbar (made after the winner has been decided)
Second place - 100,000
Third place - 50,000


Registration -

M.C
Killstarz
Cutterkick
Intermission
D.P
limba
KryOnicle
Toxic
NikosCC

*​


----------



## M.C

I'm in.


----------



## Killz

yeah, go on then


----------



## K R Y

M.C said:


> I'm in.


Got you both in!

I may change my name to K.B (KryBoyo... or even K.O for KryOnicle and unconcious appeal). D.P, M.C, T.B, opp yeah you know me etc.


----------



## CutterKick

Definantly in. Really good render to work with imo  What's the character's name? Don't play Crysis and never have.


----------



## K R Y

http://crysis.wikia.com/wiki/Jake_Dunn

Although in Crysis 2 the name of the character is changed from Nomad to Alcatraz. Could just be a 'code name' change though. Not too sure.


----------



## Intermission

I am in, I played the Crysis 2 MP demo and it was awesome.


----------



## D.P.

Sick, I'm in.

I played the demo for the first time recently and its pretty good.


----------



## limba

Sign me up also!

Never did a sig with a game character!
Looks interesting! Should be fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## K R Y

Sweet! I'll enter as well. Due date is set for the 21st! Which gives us all until Monday, should be plenty of time. Voting will go up the same day.

Good luck all!


----------



## Intermission

I got my entry in


----------



## Toxic

if its not to late, I want in.


----------



## NikosCC

is there enough room ill give it a try..


----------



## K R Y

Course there's enough time and room for you two!

9 entrants... unheard of.


----------



## M.C

I forgot all about it, been busy.

I'll get one in before the due date, though.


----------



## Killz

expect mine on monday buddy


----------



## K R Y

Just a reminder to everyone! Got till tomorrow (I'll wait all day if I have to so don't worry) left to get your entries in! Still waiting on 3 (4 if you count my entry...  )


----------



## K R Y

Still waiting for 3 entries... So extending the due date until the 23rd (Wednesday).


----------



## D.P.

Yes thank you^^ :thumb02:

I'll give mine in tomorrow.


----------



## Killz

thanks Kry, ive been ill so havent had a chance to finish mine yet. I'll get it to you tomorrow though.


----------



## K R Y

No worries fellas. Just waiting on you two now. Would rather wait a few extra days and have everyone's entry than be a deadline nazi.

Hope you're feelin better Kill!


----------



## Killz

KryOnicle said:


> No worries fellas. Just waiting on you two now. Would rather wait a few extra days and have everyone's entry than be a deadline nazi.
> 
> Hope you're feelin better Kill!


Yeah buddy, had some weird Virus for then past 5 days...not good.

anyway, im back at work today so my entry will be in very soon 



EDIT - Got my entry in


----------

